# New Tractor



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey... new member here,
I have three questions. My grandpa is looking to buy a new tractor and wants a Kubota. I'll mostly be using and driving it so I just want to make sure he doesn't go the cheap way out and suffer for it. My first question is what would yalls recommendation be for series and model for a smaller more efficient tractor, 4wd, it'll be pulling a 6ft shredder, FEL, and enough hydraulic power to lift a round hay bail prefferibly by the hydraulics on the front end with a spike?

Also could the TLB series do well for ag use?

And on the specs where is the lift point when it's talking about hydraulic lift power?

I'm no expert so throw it all at me 
Thanks


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

what size property will this be used on, what is the geological layout, hills, flat ?? To pick up a round bale of hay pretty much limits you to the L45 TLB or M59 TLB models,.. I had the precursor of both, being a L 48 TLB. Personally, I would go with a M59 and get it over with,,,, Of course it is easy for me to say as I am spending your grandfathers money for him...


----------



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

It's on 45 acres with rolling hills. And I'm not saying I'm sticking with the TLB series I just noticed that for their engine size they have powerful hydraulic pumps. We're looking at all series, but I didn't know if being TLB would be bad for ag use.


----------



## Joe701B (Sep 24, 2009)

Lots of guys around here in central MO are using the M40 series. We have an M7040 which has plenty of power for moving big bales and so forth. Kubota makes a really good loader. If you decide to go this route be sure to get the hydraulic shuttle. It allows you to go between forward and reverse without stopping or clutching. Just my $.02


----------



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

Great I'll keep that in mind. Thanks


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I've had the M7040 for 2 years now, with the FEL and a HEAVY brush grapple. Lots of power, I'm happy with it. I'll agree the hydro shuttle would be nice, when I bought this one I was already on a tight budget, and didn't think it would have been that big a deal to me. It would be nice, but it's STILL beats the heck outta not having a FEL at all!


----------



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

Like I said I'm just doing research, not the one actually paying for it. Saying that, my grandpa decided the L3400 was the tractor for him. He's excited about it, so that's good. Personally I would upgrade to a little more power, but i'm not the one with the money. Anyways we're suppose to go buy this weekend and I was just keeping yall updated so thanks for all the advice.


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

I bought that model machine in April this year. It's a pretty strong machine for its size. Should do the job for ya. Plus they are super easy to drive and operate.


----------



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

Well they dropped it off this past friday. I apologize I was told an L3400 its an L2800. It has a quick attach FEL, 5 ft shredder, 5 ft discl, and a canopy top. I ran it for 5 hours on saturday just mowing and moving some dirt. It ran great! It's a GST and it shifted real smooth. I had no problems, engine was quiet and stayed cool the entire afternoon. I think it's great. Although i didn't buy it, if it was my money i would've got a little more hp. I could feel it bog when the grass was real thick but shifting it to a lower gear going slow was just fine too. So I though i'd just keep yall updated


----------

